# [SOLVED] My tablet wont charge



## minecraftguy342

Hello TSF,

I have a Lenovo A3000-H tablet with Android OS 4.2.2 . When im trying to charge it, it shows the charging animation on the status bar but the battery is still 7% without any change. What should i do now???


----------



## minecraftguy342

minecraftguy342 said:


> Hello TSF,
> 
> I have a Lenovo A3000-H tablet with Android OS 4.2.2 . When im trying to charge it, it shows the charging animation on the status bar but the battery is still 7% without any change. What should i do now???


Now when i charge my tablet, it charge slowly(now it is only at 10% though i have charge it for several hours). Is there anything can do to speed up my charge or its just a normal thing?


----------



## joeten

*Re: My tablet wont charge*

Hi does the tablet get hot or does the battery get hot if it does it may not charge correctly and needs to be left to cool down this is the service manual page 26 gives this info http://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles_pub/ideatab_a3000_hmm_20130626.pdf 
Also if the power supply to your home is unstable it can affect charging the user guide mentions that a3000_tablet - Lenovo (US)


----------



## minecraftguy342

joeten said:


> Hi does the tablet get hot or does the battery get hot if it does it may not charge correctly and needs to be left to cool down this is the service manual page 26 gives this info http://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles_pub/ideatab_a3000_hmm_20130626.pdf
> Also if the power supply to your home is unstable it can affect charging the user guide mentions that a3000_tablet - Lenovo (US)


The tablet doesn't hot or overheating, and my power on my home is working perfectly on other devices(ex:computer, TV) so i dont think my home power supply is unstable. Before this problem, this tablet charges fast enough (4 hours only) but now im still charging my device and the battery is only at 11% on this time.


----------



## joeten

*Re: My tablet wont charge*

If it is still under warranty I would contact the makers and see if they will fix it,the battery could still be getting hot check the service manual, and see if you can locate the battery position then you can check the area once it has charged and in use.


----------



## minecraftguy342

Now the battery is 13%.


----------



## joeten

*Re: My tablet wont charge*

Sorry but I can't make it go faster


----------



## sobeit

*Re: My tablet wont charge*

how are you charging, usb to computer or usb to wall outlet? are you using oem usb cable and charging plug if wall outlet? or third party?


----------



## minecraftguy342

sobeit said:


> how are you charging, usb to computer or usb to wall outlet? are you using oem usb cable and charging plug if wall outlet? or third party?


I charge USB to wall outlet. Im using the provided USB cable and charging plug(that came with the tablet when i bought it). For almost 1 day, the battery is now 14%.


----------



## minecraftguy342

Ok now the problem has been solved itself. My battery is nearly full now at high speed. Thanks for the suggestions that u all gave. I think maybe the tablet is hot.


----------



## sobeit

one thing to note. when you moving between app, you need to make sure they are closed or they will be running in the background. On my tablet, I have to press and hold the home button for a few seconds and everything I ran and closed up to that point will be shown. I have to shutdown them all. If I don't, the tablet will get hot and it will take a long time to charge.


----------



## Arunkumar007

minecraftguy342 said:


> Hello TSF,
> 
> I have a Lenovo A3000-H tablet with Android OS 4.2.2 . When im trying to charge it, it shows the charging animation on the status bar but the battery is still 7% without any change. What should i do now???


----------



## Arunkumar007

Please tell how to solve lenovo a 3000 charging show but when unplug battry low


----------



## joeten

Arunkumar007, please either state your question or make a thread of your own and tell us what your issue is.


----------

